# Need help...



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Father-in-law coming Wednesday for some freshwater fishing. He wants to fish Blackwater. I heard Yellow river is a good place. How do I get to the yellow river from Blackwater???? I will be launching at Carpenters park. I don't fish freshwater so this is new to me.

Thanks


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

you will have to go to the bay past I-10 and it is down a ways on your left

it is a run not sure what kind of boat or how much fuel you can hold but I always had to tke extra


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

you would be better to go to one of the boat ramps at the end of ward basin rd and put in on yellow river or the on on 87 at the yellow river bridge


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the help.....


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

> *lingfisher1 (9/15/2008)*you would be better to go to one of the boat ramps at the end of ward basin rd and put in on yellow river or the on on 87 at the yellow river bridge


I agree but to be honest with you, I would just go with blackwater and put in at the bagdad ramp off water street or put in at jims fishcamp off 90 and fish the flats. Either place offers good brackish fishing. You can fish for bass/bream or reds/specks WIN-WIN situation :bowdown


----------

